# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  جاوبوووووووووووووووني الله يجازيكم بخير

## العفاف تاج راسي

تزوجت سنة 09-01-2007 ومند داك العهد تركني زوجي عند اهلي بدون نفقة فاقمت عليه دعوة نفقة ربحتها وعندما عاد من الديار الايطالية في شهر 8 الماضي تصالحنا و بكل غباء تنازلت له عن النفقة

والان اخرججني من المنزل واخد كل اغراضي وملابسي حتى من الجلباب حيدو ليا و :Director: 


ملحوظة الورقة ديال التنازل راه عندي واش بلا بيه يقدر يثبث بيلا سنيت ليه 


وحوايجي واش يمكن نجبوهم



اللي عارفة شي حاجة فهاد المشكل تفيدني الله يجازيكم بخير راني فحالة مايعلم بها غير

----------

